# What a B......



## Phantom (Oct 4, 2014)

Downloaded what I thought might be a good western movie "FOUR HORSEMAN" 

hmmm not exactly what I had in mind !!! 

Should have researched for


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm currently watching _Red River _with John Wayne. I'm transfixed  by the challenge of moving such large herds across rough country.
I find explorers and pioneers to be amazing people. Grit and courage personified.


----------



## oldman (Oct 4, 2014)

My Dad liked, NO, loved all Westerns. He called them "shit kickers." (Am I allowed to use that word on the forum?) So, we watched every western that was on TV when he was home. My favorite Western is City Slickers. I guess I just like to laugh and that is one funny movie. Blazing Saddles was funny, but City Slickers is better.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

I may be wrong but I think Phantom is saying he didn't get a *real* cowboys and Indians western to watch...lol


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

oldman said:


> My Dad liked, NO, loved all Westerns. He called them "shit kickers." (Am I allowed to use that word on the forum?) So, we watched every western that was on TV when he was home. My favorite Western is City Slickers. I guess I just like to laugh and that is one funny movie. Blazing Saddles was funny, but City Slickers is better.


Yeah you can say "kickers" on the forum om!  I think the sequel to that movie was "City Nickers"...but I could be wrong.   The two I enjoy watching are "The Outlaw Josie Whales" with Clint Eastwood and "Noon To Three" with Charles Bronson.


----------

